# White Pine Lake (Sunday)



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Went with BFT's FlyFishingLover and FishingLunatic up to White Pine Lake on Sunday.......started at the road insted of the parking lot thanks to some trail/parking lot reconstruction......FYI.....WHITE PINE TRAILHEAD WILL BE CLOSED ON OCTOBER 28th.


















The hike was cold and colorful.



















And even had some snow!



















After 2 hours of hiking the lake finally came into view. Boy is that lake LOW.....in fact it is below the dam grate.....showing off that natural lake level.










The reflections were pretty though.



















Lost a fish on the Olive Pine Squirrel Leech within 10 casts....figured it would be the hot fly....figures it wasn't. Tried the whole fly box....did nothing but spook em. Finally managed my only fish of the day on a very small White Dunn. 10 miles for 1 fish....OUCH!










FlyFishingLover got a few........FishingLunatic got 7 fish using the worm and a marshmallow. Me I tried worms off the bottom....but no love without the puffy white stuff. Before anyone asks....that is pudding on his face.....and when told it was there he did not even bother to wipe it off....kinda weird.










The fog started to roll in on White Baldy.










And at 5:30 it was time to leave before it got dark........and even though we had an early departure....we still hiked 2 miles in the darkness.










Mid summer....and mid winter....those are the only times I am ever gonna fish that lake. Bring on the ice!


----------

